# Windows XP und DOS 6.22 versch. Partitionen



## dqa583 (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

mein Problem besteht dadrin, daß ich nicht weiß wie ich Windows XP,
denke mal es ist die boot.ini sagen soll, das MS-DOS 6.22 als eine
weiterer Auswahl und Startpunkt vorhanden ist.

Mein Problem liegt dadrin, das ich folgende Installation auf meiner
Festplatte verwende und verwenden möchte.

Partition1=MS-DOS
Partition2=Linux/BOOT
Partition3=Windows XP
Partition4=Linux/SWAP
Partition5=Linux

Wie kann ich das nun hinbekommen, das ich beim Windows BOOTMANAGER
eine Auswahl erhalte, wie gehabt "Windows XP Professional XP" und
"MS-DOS 6.22".

Bei meinen Versuchen hat nichts hingehauen, er hat zwar den Punkt
"MS-DOS 6.22" unter dem Windows aufgeführt beim hochfahren, jedoch
nicht Ausführbar. Bei meinen Versuchen ist entweder der PC gleich bei aktiveren resetet oder es kam eine Fehlermeldung.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir schnell weiterhelfen...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2003)

Installier doch einen "richtigen" Bootmanager. z.b. XFDISk ( Freeware ), ist zwar nicht das neueste, aber für deinen Funktionen reicht er...


----------



## dqa583 (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ja ich möchte aber gerne den Linux Bootmanager von 8.1 laufen lassen, jedoch versteht MS-DOS diesen Manager nicht, installier ich XFDISK - hatte ich bereits probiert - kann man MS-DOS und Windows XP, jedoch nicht mehr die Linux Partition starten, egal welche Partition man probiert von Linux, wobei es ja eigentlich die 2te ist. Anders bei Linux 7.0, wenn ich danach XFDISK schreiben lasse kann ich MS-DOS, Windows XP und Linux 7.0 starten, jedoch ist das nicht mein Ziel auf einem schnellen PC ein solch altes Linux aufzuspielen ;-(

Nein ich würd gerne den Windows BOOTMANAGER benutzen, es soll ja gehen, ich weiß nur nicht wie ;-(

Daher hoffe ich das noch jemand eine Nachricht hinterläßt,
wäre super...

Gruss Marco


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Februar 2003)

Versuch mal den hier 

Bei mir läuft da alles glatt *g*

http://www.boot-us.de/functions.htm


----------



## dqa583 (12. Februar 2003)

Hi,

sorry auch damit geht es nicht, der manager findet MS-DOS und Windows XP, Linux nur die einzelnen Partitionen.... und da sagt er
nicht bootbar...

;-(

Gruss Marco


----------



## dfd1 (12. Februar 2003)

Für was braucht man heute noch das MS-Dos??
Aber eine Lösung kann ich leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## dqa583 (12. Februar 2003)

Hi,

habe es im Griff, musste Linux nicht in den MBR, sondern in das BOOT
Verz. von Linux schreiben lassen. Geht jedoch nur mit XFDisk.

Wozu DOS, wenn man Datenkommunmikation macht ist das Sinnvoll,
weil viele meiner Treiber unter Windooooof nicht laufen, unter
Linux auch nicht, wobei es schon so flexibel ist ;-(

Trozdem Danke...

Gruss Marco

SERVER: http://dno583.home.dyndns.org


----------



## tuxracer (20. Juni 2003)

der bootmanager von linux versteht alles !!!

es ist nur eine frage der richtigen einstellungen und einträge.

ich weiss leider nicht was du momentan mit welchem bootmanager booten kannst, und ich weiss auch nicht welchen bootmanager du in linux verwendest (grub oder lilo)geschweige denn welche linuxdistri du verwendest.
wenn du linux als allerletztes system installierst, sprich wenn du linux nochmals komplet neu installierst, dann wird er dir zumindest bei allen halbwegs aktuellen versionen alle booteinträge automatisch erstellen.bei etwas älteren versionen musst du eventuell noch von hand während des installationsvorgangs änderungen am bootloader vornehmen


----------

